# Meet Alice



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

She's an Abyssinian, and she's about 6 weeks old right now. 

I'll post more pictures as she gets bigger. :3


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww! She's so cute. =D Maybe when she's bigger.. maybe you can harness train her while it's warm.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

She's adorable!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Awwwww...:love2 Need I say more?


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah I'm gonna try to find a harness that's small enough for her right now, then I'll get a bigger one. I'm thinking maybe a ferret harness. XD


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

Squeeeee! I wanted to name our new kitten Alice, but I let my husband choose the name (Lucinda) since he was a bit mad at getting another cat (he adores her now!).


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

OMG she's too cute! Her colouring reminds me of a baby lion.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

I had posted a poll on my FB to get some opinions for names, and I got Alice (which I fell in love with), Simba, Kimba, Kiara, and various others. I was NOT going to name her after a lion, no matter how much she looks like a little one!

But I hope she keeps this coloring. I think she's one of the prettiest kittens I've ever seen.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

There was also Princess Leia and Amidala because she was born on the 4th of May... You know, May the FOURTH be with you! X3

There was also Lukio, Scruff, Honey, Tora, and Rossi.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

I love her coloring AND marking, it's a wonderful combination.



Bad_cancer said:


> also:
> 
> 
> Ouch.




Yeah, my dad pulled that one. XO


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

On another note...









I found out she's not terrified of the vacuum like I'd expect her to be. XD She hid in my lap for the first few minutes, but then kept staring at it.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Awwz! <3 Yeah she actually meows repeatedly at me, so I get plenty of chances. :3 She'll meow at me if she's hungry, so I can put her down, or when she needs the potty, again so I can put her on the ground. She's still a little small to be confident in jumping from my lap to the ground yet, but I hope she'll get there soon. As adorable as it is to be told that she needs down, it's kinda getting old to be told every time. XD I feel like my friend whose kids feel it's necessary to tell her they need to go to the bathroom. XD


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

WOW she is awesome! I'm speechless.... 8O

She looks like a little lion, honestly, is one of the most beautiful kittens I've ever seen. :love2

A big hug for you!


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

dang but she is cute.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh she's SO cute! :love2 And might I add, Alice is a lovely name! I have an Alice as well...the Tortie in my sig.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

I never thought about a name like Alice before my friend suggested it to me. After he said it, I couldn't imagine any other name for her. :3


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's a newer picture of Alice.


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

it's Alice your kitty is soo cute and l love the name.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

OMG! Look how big she is now!!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I've always been wondering if the kitty in your avatar is your Alice. But then I figured she is too pretty and too perfect to be a real kitten, must be some kind of realistic drawing... And then I see this post! Gosh... I've never been a fan of short-haired cats, but Alice got me. 

I surrender to her highness' ethereal beauty...


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

its.alice said:


> Here's a newer picture of Alice.


Oh my! She's quickly growing up into a little lioness! She has a beautiful face! :love2


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

:love2 that kitten


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

Abyssinian's are fast moving to the top of my favourite list


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

She is such a beautiful cat!!!!


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Hahahah thanks guys!! I totally agree! She's gotten big SO fast! 



yingying said:


> I've always been wondering if the kitty in your avatar is your Alice. But then I figured she is too pretty and too perfect to be a real kitten, must be some kind of realistic drawing... And then I see this post! Gosh... I've never been a fan of short-haired cats, but Alice got me.
> 
> I surrender to her highness' ethereal beauty...


Bahahahah she IS beautiful. She stole my heart when she was a week and a half old. I held her in my hand and she purred the entire time.

My friend took that picture of her, and didn't have to do anything to it. Alice is just a gorgeous kitten and she knows it! XD I might have to keep her from reading your comment just so the "highness' ethereal beauty' doesn't go to her head. X3 But thank you for the wonderful comment. :love2


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

its.alice said:


> My friend took that picture of her, and didn't have to do anything to it.


That's the outcome of a great photographer meeting a super model :cool



> I might have to keep her from reading your comment just so the "highness' ethereal beauty' doesn't go to her head.


You can only withhold the truth for a while, but not forever. She will figure it out eventually :twisted:


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Go read the thread http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/146152-cat-collars.html

TOTALLY mentioned you in it. :3


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

what a beauty! my she is growing up fast!


----------

